# Wind power, nuclear energy



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

A video about wind power in Spain

http://edition.cnn.com/video/#/video/world/2009/12/18/goodman.spain.wind.energy.cnn

An article about nuclear graveyards and what's happening at the moment about that in Spain

http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/show/306112,spanish-parties-divided-over-nuclear-dumping-site--feature.html#


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> A video about wind power in Spain
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/video/#/video/world/2009/12/18/goodman.spain.wind.energy.cnn
> 
> ...


Very interesting, thanks the nuclear topic is always controversial ;-))

Wow 14% from wind energy predicted this year....that is significant


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> The government are claiming that wind power will account for 50% of energy production needs by the year 2050. An interesting challenge although the very rounded figures make me wonder how quite how diligent the research has been.
> 
> There IS a downside. If you travel through Zealand in Denmark the whole plain is covered by mile upon mile of windmills ....... and they are not as quaint as Don Quixote´s!
> 
> It will interesting to see if a balance can be struck. Spain´s more urgent need is to get a cohesive, national recycling programme functional.


Yes exactly, and as you say they need to ensure they do it in such a was that is not detrimental to the landscape......after all we wouldn't want Spain to become renown for wind farms but a place to be avoided for anything else come 2050 ;-))


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Personally, I would rather have a graveyard of windmill masts than the food on my plate precooked and glowing with nuclear waste.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

the last time I was back in Scotland, I went for a drive over what used to be a very pleasant are, with stunning views. However, now it has become covered with these wind turbines. Ugly, noisey and do more damage to the coutryside than a horde of hikers. What is astonishing about it is.... three miles away, there lies Hunterston Nuclear power station.....which is right next to the iron ore terminal (Built to supply ore for Glengarnock and Ravenscraig steel works, both of which closed before the terminal opened):confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> the last time I was back in Scotland, I went for a drive over what used to be a very pleasant are, with stunning views. However, now it has become covered with these wind turbines. Ugly, noisey and do more damage to the coutryside than a horde of hikers. What is astonishing about it is.... three miles away, there lies Hunterston Nuclear power station.....which is right next to the iron ore terminal (Built to supply ore for Glengarnock and Ravenscraig steel works, both of which closed before the terminal opened):confused2:


I've walked right under these windmills in Navarra on the Camino and didn't find them noisy and like baldilocks I'd rather have them than a pile of nuclear waste for town halls to fight over the "priviledge" of storing for hundreds (thousands?)of years.
However the best case scenario would be to have the views with nothing to spoil them, not nuclear power plants nor windmills. So perhaps we should ALL consider using less power and have done with it!


----------



## ivorra (Sep 24, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> the last time I was back in Scotland, I went for a drive over what used to be a very pleasant are, with stunning views. However, now it has become covered with these wind turbines. Ugly, noisey and do more damage to the coutryside than a horde of hikers. What is astonishing about it is.... three miles away, there lies Hunterston Nuclear power station.....which is right next to the iron ore terminal (Built to supply ore for Glengarnock and Ravenscraig steel works, both of which closed before the terminal opened):confused2:


From WikipediA: "The graphite moderator core in each of the twin advanced gas-cooled reactors (AGR) at Hunterston B has recently developed structural problems in the form of cracking of the bricks.[5]
The nearby Hunterston A twin Magnox reactor buildings are now being decommissioned."

As there is a worn -out nuclear plant in the vicinity AND the site is sufficiently windy to make wind power viable then it is an obvious site for a wind turbine 'farm' because the necessary infrastructure to deliver the wind generated energy to the distribution or transmission network already exists.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think wind turbines are unslightly and yes, the ones I've been near are noisy and I question the safety aspect of them, not to mention the work involved in processing the power into electricity!! I just hope they can find something more attractive and economical before they cover the face of the earth with them. What I wonder is how on earth are they ever gonna provide enough electricity if everyone starts to use electric cars?????? Unless theres something I dont know, I cant believe those things will ever catch on?? A great idea for taxis, delivery vehicles, buses etc - but if everyone has one, we'll have to have a wind turnbine or two in our back gardens


Jo xxx

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I've walked right under these windmills in Navarra on the Camino and didn't find them noisy and like baldilocks I'd rather have them than a pile of nuclear waste for town halls to fight over the "priviledge" of storing for hundreds (thousands?)of years.
> However the best case scenario would be to have the views with nothing to spoil them, not nuclear power plants nor windmills. So perhaps we should ALL consider using less power and have done with it!


I'm thinking of fixing up the suegra's exercise bike to power a dynamo to charge a set of batteries to provide power in the house. However, I will use a small solar panel to provide a little electricity to drive the fan to keep her cool when it gets above 35°. How callous do you think I am? I'm not leaving it all for her to do and I'm working on a couple of treadmills for SWMBO and the dog to exercise on and drive the air-conditioning.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> Unless theres something I dont know, I cant believe those things will ever catch on?? A great idea for taxis, delivery vehicles, buses etc
> Jo xxx


Sorry Jo, we are talking about wind-turbines. You just can't expect taxis, delivery vehicle and buses to go around with a damned great wind-turbine on the roof. You are venturing into the field of perpetual motion which doesn't work except into case of politicians jaws.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Sorry Jo, we are talking about wind-turbines. You just can't expect taxis, delivery vehicle and buses to go around with a damned great wind-turbine on the roof. You are venturing into the field of perpetual motion which doesn't work except into case of politicians jaws.



Oh very funny  You know what I mean - but now you mention it.... could anyone invent a car with a windmill on the roof to power it???????


Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

*This starts on about natural energy then goes on to... Jut read it yourself!*

*If you yelled for 8 years, 7 months and 6 days you would have produced enough sound energy to heat one cup of coffee.

(Hardly seems worth it!)


*If you farted consistently for 6 years and 9 months, enough gas is produced to create the energy of an atomic bomb..

(Now that's more like it !)

*The human heart creates enough pressure when it pumps out to the body to squirt blood 30 feet.

(O..M.G.!)

*A pig's orgasm lasts 30 minutes.

(In my next life, I want to be a pig..)

*A cockroach will live nine days without its head before it starves to death. (Creepy.)

(I'm still not over the pig.)


*Banging your head against a wall uses 150 calories an hour

(Don't try this at home, maybe at work)


*The male praying mantis cannot copulate while its head is attached to its body. The female initiates sex by ripping the male's head off.

(Honey, I'm home. What the...?)


*The flea can jump 350 times its body length. It's like a human jumping the length of a football field.

(30 minutes. Lucky pig! Can you imagine?)


*The catfish has over 27,000 taste buds.

(What could be so tasty on the bottom of a pond?)


*Some lions mate over 50 times a day.

(I still want to be a pig in my next life....quality over quantity)

*Butterflies taste with their feet.

(Something I always wanted to know..)


*The strongest muscle in the body is the tongue.

(Hmmmmmm....... We’ve got that licked then)


*Right-handed people live, on average, nine years longer than left-handed people.

(If you're ambidextrous, do you split the difference?)


*Elephants are the only animals that cannot jump.

(Okay, so that would be a good thing right?) 


*A cat's urine glows under a black light..

(I wonder who was paid to figure that out.)


*An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain.

(I know some people like that.)


*Starfish have no brains

(I know some people like that too.)


*Polar bears are left-handed.

(If they switch, they'll live a lot longer)


*Humans and dolphins are the only species that have sex for pleasure.

(What about that pig??) :flypig:
:clap2::cheer2:


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Ha ha ha imagine that......:car:

On a serious note though, I noticed we had a solar bus running down the causeway in San Pedro del Pinatar but it seemed to be a 5 minute wonder, there one minute gone the next. That said Spain as a whole could definitely utilise solar power to a greater extent :cheer2:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

JazII said:


> On a serious note though, I noticed we had a solar bus running down the causeway in San Pedro del Pinatar but it seemed to be a 5 minute wonder, there one minute gone the next.


"there one minute gone the next" - well it did have a schedule to keep to.

Not a lot of use as a night bus though!


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> "there one minute gone the next" - well it did have a schedule to keep to.
> 
> Not a lot of use as a night bus though!


This was purely for use down the causeway (so during the daylight hours)....maybe it will reappear this summer as the solar bus stop still exists


----------

